
Android 3.0: leaked details hint at tablet potential - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/06/leaked-android-30-details-hint-at-tablet-potential.ars
======
astine
"It's puzzling, and disconcerting, that developers and Android enthusiasts are
forced to rely on leaks and rumors in order to piece together the development
roadmap of a platform that is supposedly "open.""

Probably the most interesting statement in the article. Sure , the source is
available, but not the latest and development methodology is definitly more a
closed source onethan an open source one. Google retains a lot of control over
the platform... If they decided to close source things, I wonder how
successful a fork would/could be? Still, It's way more open than the iPhone
will ever be.

~~~
rbranson
The Apple design and development process is sort of the quintessential anti-
committee process. It's somewhat autocratic, authoritarian, cohesive, focused,
and very decisive. Cringe as we might want to, this is what makes Apple so
great at creating fantastic, successful products. It's a daunting (but not
impossible) task to compete with this with an open process.

~~~
whalesalad
Exactly, just look at PHP. Design by committee gone horribly, horribly wrong.

------
whalesalad
I think it's only a matter of time before ChromeOS and Android become the same
thing, or at least very close siblings.

